# Guess George Bush was right!



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Pentagon withheld information about decades-old chemical weapons during Iraq War, report claims | Fox News


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Pentagon withheld information about decades-old chemical weapons during Iraq War, report claims | Fox News


Everyone knew he had them. He had used them on his own people (Kurds) and if memory serves rightly, didn't he use them in the war against Iran?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Back some time ago there was an article posted very briefly about a Polish Unit unearthing some artilery shells packed with sarin. Guess the Poles didn't get the word about keeping mum


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Back some time ago there was an article posted very briefly about a Polish Unit unearthing some artilery shells packed with sarin. Guess the Poles didn't get the word about keeping mum

USATODAY.com - Polish troops find sarin warheads in Iraq


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

And here's another fact -- whatever they uncovered is just the tip of the iceberg as to what is actually buried all over Iraq. This shit is going to be showing up for years. 

Think about all the negative press that Bush has had to endure over all these years ... simply because the ****ing MSM wanted it that way!


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

NYT: U.S. Troops Were Injured by Old WMDs in Iraq, Which Doesn't Mean Bush Was Right

Even when President Bush is vindicated, the left still can't acknowledge a simple fact.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wonder what else they covered up??


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Wonder what else they covered up??


That line of thinking seems like a rabbit hole with no end...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The entire premise for going in was, "He used them. We therefore know he had them. The U.N. demanded proof of their destruction via resolution. Proof was never provided." The only conclusion one can make from this is, they are still there.
Giving the benefit of the doubt to a murderous dictator was NOT an option.

Bush was right then. He is still right now. The liberal media will NEVER promote this fact to clear the smear they put on him.
He did what was necessary, even in the face of loud opposition.

I shudder to think what events would have unfolded had he not made that call.
He was the dark knight, the tormented hero.
He accepted a life of vilification to ensure the right thing was done.
No, I am not being over dramatic.
I don't care what you personally think about the man.
Like him or not, he did what was right.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> The entire premise for going in was, "He used them. We therefore know he had them. The U.N. demanded proof of their destruction via resolution. Proof was never provided." The only conclusion one can make from this is, they are still there.
> Giving the benefit of the doubt to a murderous dictator was NOT an option.
> 
> Bush was right then. He is still right now. The liberal media will NEVER promote this fact to clear the smear they put on him.
> ...


Well cowboy, you can have more of Bush if Jeb runs for president. Something I think will happen, even though he hasn't said much if anything.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I think it was UN resolution 1441, but not sure. And non compliance is what caused the invasion. That and 911


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

mcangus said:


> Well cowboy, you can have more of Bush if Jeb runs for president. Something I think will happen, even though he hasn't said much if anything.


A good name does not make a good man.
That good man just happened to have that name.
Jeb is not good by default.
Time will tell.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I think it was UN resolution 1441, but not sure. And non compliance is what caused the invasion. That and 911


1441 gave authorization for the use of force.
It was an earlier resolution that demanded proof of destruction.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

George Bush was an idiot. Those weapons posed ZERO threat to the USA. None.

Trillions wasted. Trillions. Thousands of Americans dead. I honor their service, but Bush was an idiot.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> George Bush was an idiot. Those weapons posed ZERO threat to the USA. None.
> 
> Trillions wasted. Trillions. Thousands of Americans dead. I honor their service, but Bush was an idiot.


You still can't admit he was right...
Sad.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We knew that long ago. Why do you think we found ,The Iraq army had so much NBC gear.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> George Bush was an idiot. Those weapons posed ZERO threat to the USA. None.
> 
> Trillions wasted. Trillions. Thousands of Americans dead. I honor their service, but Bush was an idiot.


 More Americans have dies under Obama than Bush In Afghanistan. And now Iraq is a bigger problem than ever.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> More Americans have dies under Obama than Bush In Afghanistan. And now Iraq is a bigger problem than ever.


The hatred of the man is based in emotion, not in reason.
Facts won't change a belief based in emotion.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> NYT: U.S. Troops Were Injured by Old WMDs in Iraq, Which Doesn't Mean Bush Was Right
> 
> Even when President Bush is vindicated, the left still can't acknowledge a simple fact.





Boss Dog said:


> Everyone knew he had them. He had used them on his own people (Kurds) and if memory serves rightly, didn't he use them in the war against Iran?


You bet Saddam did. He also used them on the Kurds to keep them in line. Gas was good defense against the Iranian human wave offenses.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> George Bush was an idiot......


An idiot who was a fighter-interceptor jock in the military, received his undergrad degree at Yale, and his grad degree at Harvard. His "idiot" GPA was better than both intellectual John Kerry and intellectual Al Gore. We should all hope to do so well.



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> ........Those weapons posed ZERO threat to the USA. None...........(snip)


Yeah, because a threat on the other side of an ocean, could never find their way to pose a threat to here. How many threats didn't come over the USA and crashed airplanes on 9/11/2001? How many threats didn't have Ebola and infect people here?

One should always endeavor to take the fight to the enemy, before they bring the fight to you. Otherwise, you stand to lose much more.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Has anyone thought about where Assad got his chemical weapons. 
Seems that much of what Saddam had was spirited out to Syria before the invasion. Truck convoys crossing the border. 
The left refused to report anything about it, but the story did get out to a limited degree.
'
"It was Bush's fault" seems to be the demo mantra.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most (with any common sense) already know the Chemical weapons that were in Iraq when to Syria


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Most (with any common sense) already know the Chemical weapons that were in Iraq when to Syria


That eliminates the Obama sheep.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

StarPD45 said:


> ......"It was Bush's fault" seems to be the demo mantra.



Bush Derangement Syndrome (BDS).


----------

